
Legality is no defense: UKNova shuttered despite respect for copyright holders - maxko87
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/135082-legality-is-no-defense-uknova-despite-respect-copyright?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=legality-is-no-defense-uknova-despite-respect-copyright
======
steve-howard
Just because the content wasn't available for purchase doesn't mean it wasn't
copyrighted. I am not familiar with UK law and am open to correction, but it
sounds like this was still illegal. Not that I think it's such a bad thing,
but "Legality is no defense" is just linkbait.

------
lmm
The title doesn't match the story. UKNova's policy may be morally good and
"respectful" of copyright holders, but what it isn't is legal; just because
the DVDs won't be out for another 15 days doesn't mean you have a license to
distribute a copyrighted TV show.

